# Since everybody  wants to adopt Revision Eyewear...



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 22, 2011)

....I hear Madonna wants to adopt a pair! Ha..ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








My apologies, I know sad humour!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 22, 2011)

You deserve to be banned.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  twice.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 23, 2011)

Three times!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 23, 2011)

What..what did I say...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ha..ha! Sorry, I could not resist. I know it was probably not the right thread to put it in. Ha..ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a more serious note, they seem to be receiving quite a mixed review though.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't get it


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ha..ha! Do not worry about it. You will get it eventually! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sad humour really. I did apologise in advance!


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 23, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> I don't get it



Madonna goes around "adopting" all those kids... everyone is out there "adopting" Revision eyewear... Madonna is like Revision... ?


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 23, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Madonna goes around "adopting" all those kids... everyone is out there "adopting" Revision eyewear... Madonna is like Revision... ?



I don't like Revision, Madonna, or Broccoli


----------



## Nasty (Feb 23, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Three times!



A lady.


----------



## Nasty (Feb 23, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> I don't like Revision, Madonna, or Broccoli



Hey PB, what do you like?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nasty said:


> Hey PB, what do you like?



Other men.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 23, 2011)

^^^^^

Now THAT'S funny... I dont care who you are....


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish I could bronze this thread and place it on my mantle.


----------



## 104TN (Feb 23, 2011)

Or in your nightstand drawer...


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2011)

And it doesn't need batteries!


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 24, 2011)

It runs on the blood of Irish tinkers.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 24, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> It runs on the blood of Irish tinkers.


----------

